# Mystery ship on the Thames



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Does anybody have any details or name for this vessel moored for many years just below the Woolwich Ferry crossing on The Thames. I think it was converted into a floating gymnasium but what was it before that. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Bob L (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks like an ex Western Ferry running from Gourock to Hunters Quay - believe she was originally Swedish / Norwegian - just a guess ! Bob L


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Soond*

SOOND ex OLANDSSUN III ex SOUND OF SCARBA?.


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Thankyou both for the information


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Using names mentioned I found the following details
IMO 7338547
SOOND ex-SOUND OF SCARBA ex-OLANDSSUND III
175gt
built 1960 AB Asi-Verken, Amal

former ferry of Western Ferries (Clyde) Ltd, Dunoon, sold about 2001 to interests trading as \"Octoply\" for conversion to a \"concept ferry\" for use on the River Thames, but has never entered service.

Thanks again


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Photo at Greenock I have noted as OCTOPLY after leaving Western Ferries as SOUND OF SCARBA dated 9th March 2005

Photo on the Thames noted as SOUND (not SOOND) dated 11th March 2012


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Bob


----------

